# New LED transfer paper for OKI printers



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

*GO FlipIt 2.0 Transfer Paper*

Wonder if any one has used this paper yet. Its a new
weedless paper and can be used on dark shirts too.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

It is sold by Graphics One. According to the information in their webiste the two products (Go Flipit 1.0 and 2.0) work with printer with white toner to transfer white. So if the printer does not have white toner the resulting transferred image will be like Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T which is muted and not true white respectively. Imageclip Laser Dark lacks opacity and Koncert T is tainted with toner color.

I could be wrong but it sounds like the 2 step Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T. I wonder if the new transfers are re-branded Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T. The people who own Procolor 920WT and use Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T can answer it.

If it is not re-branded then it might be a better product because the vendor claims that the transferred the image has high opacity and will stretch. I look around the webpage on how to order sample but to no avail. Imageclip Laser Dark and Koncert T crack when stretched.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

I found these instructions on how the two paper
system will work.
[media]http://www.graphicsone.com/stage/media/catalog/product/PDFs/GO%20FlipIt%202.0%20Dark%20EU%20Info%20Sheet.pdf[/media]


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

The steps are different from Imagclip Laser Dark. See the instruction below for Imageclip Laser Dark.

[media]http://neenah.com/technical/heattransfer/pdf/product/IMAGE%20CLIP%20Laser%20Dark.pdf[/media]

So it is safe to say that it is not a re-branded Imageclip Laser Dark or Koncert T.

The question now is will sample be available or will the vendor sell smaller quantity for evaluation?

If the opacity and stretchability is better than Imageclip Laser Dark or Koncert T even if the printer does not have white toner then it will be more viable and marketable.

Please let us know if you find a way of getting sample.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Please let us know if you find a way of getting sample.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi Luis,

Try this link:
Oki Procolor LED Printer Series Platform Page

The request for samples is on the bottom left-corner of this page. I've already requested some samples of the GO Flipit 2.0 and 1.0 heat transfer papers (although I only have an OKI C8800).


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Mikiafu said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> Try this link:
> Oki Procolor LED Printer Series Platform Page
> ...


I was aware of the Sample button. I tried it few times but GO did not reply. It seems they only talk to registered customer or they are not reading the request or just ignoring my request. I even offered to pay for the sample. It does not make sense buying the quantity that GO offers before testing to make sure it will work with my printer. I have C5200Ne which does not have white toner but if the transfer is better than Imageclip laser dark then I will invest on GO FlipIt transfer.

I just created a new account. It is funny though the only information being asked are the email address and new password. Normally the personal and company information are required to open a new account. I am letting the new account soak for a couple of days then I will try the Sample button again. We will happens.

Please let me if you even get a reply. Good luck.


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> I was aware of the Sample button. I tried it few times but GO did not reply. It seems they only talk to registered customer or they are not reading the request or just ignoring my request. I even offered to pay for the sample. It does not make sense buying the quantity that GO offers before testing to make sure it will work with my printer. I have C5200Ne which does not have white toner but if the transfer is better than Imageclip laser dark then I will invest on GO FlipIt transfer.
> 
> I just created a new account. It is funny though the only information being asked are the email address and new password. Normally the personal and company information are required to open a new account. I am letting the new account soak for a couple of days then I will try the Sample button again. We will happens.
> 
> Please let me if you even get a reply. Good luck.


I received an email reply from a "Dan" within an hour of sending my request via their website. He just asked for my location so I told him. Haven't received a reply from him yet. I heard there's a public holiday there (in the US) today...so perhaps this is why he hasn't replied yet.

Will update once I do get a reply from him (fingers, eyes, and toes crossed ).


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Please let me if you even get a reply. Good luck.


I emailed Dan again today...not long after, I received an email from one of their Dealers/Resellers based in CA - www.incolorexpress.com. I was apparently referred to them by Dan. Let me know if you want their rep's email and contact details and I will PM it to you. He's offerred to send me "finished samples and samples for me to try".

Of course, I've replied and said, "YES PLEASE!!!" ...so will await his reply.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Mikiafu said:


> I emailed Dan again today...not long after, I received an email from one of their Dealers/Resellers based in CA - www.incolorexpress.com. I was apparently referred to them by Dan. Let me know if you want their rep's email and contact details and I will PM it to you. He's offerred to send me "finished samples and samples for me to try".
> 
> Of course, I've replied and said, "YES PLEASE!!!" ...so will await his reply.


I tried again and still no reply. Wonder what I doing wrong. Did you fill out the coment box? Please PM me the reps email.

Thanks.


----------



## Miracleman93 (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any real world experience with this printer yet?


----------



## GO Eleni (May 23, 2012)

Lnfortun said:


> I tried again and still no reply. Wonder what I doing wrong. Did you fill out the coment box? Please PM me the reps email.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello,

If you are interested in receiving samples, please email me at [email protected] or call us at 818-260-9591 with a mailing address. We will send out samples right away.

Thanks!


----------



## scraplord (Nov 6, 2012)

is led rally much better than regular lazer


----------



## TableSyrup (Feb 8, 2012)

.....

nevermind... spoke to OKI

As far as the LED Q Goes

The print quality of our OKI printers (All are LED) is better than any others we have used, especially our 9600


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok I know this is a old posting but did anyone ever got your hands on the paper and did it work. Because I am thinking of buying the Oki 711wt.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

A1WHITES said:


> Ok I know this is a old posting but did anyone ever got your hands on the paper and did it work. Because I am thinking of buying the Oki 711wt.


You might want ot read this posts: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1230292-post8.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p1214877-post36.html

The links are just few of the post about 2 step opaque issues. I have tried some with no luck. Before investing on the printer get samples of 2 step self weeding transfer for dark. Master the two step process until you feel confident and satisfied with the result then buy the printer. Imageclip Laser dark and Forever laser dark which is rebranded by other vendors are good starting points. There is also WOW 7.5 by The Magic Touch. There is also another brand sold by ATT. I heard it is cheaper than the other 3.


----------



## SportsEffects (May 26, 2011)

I just bought the Oki and got the Go Flipit paper too. I'm having trouble with the two step process. The instructions say to match the two pieces together, heat at 356 for 45 seconds, flip it over and heat for another 45 seconds. Results are varied. Rarely do I get an even layer of white over my image and sometimes the white pulls the image toner right off the first sheet. I'm thinking its my heat press not heating evenly enough. I'm wondering how critical the heat and pressure is for this process. The small sections that do work, work well but its too sporadic to start using all the time.


----------



## shalemarykay (Oct 19, 2014)

SportsEffects: 
Do you still have problems with the paper, I find it almost impossible to get a good result and I have tried everything (adjusting pressure, time and even temperature) and nothing helps. Do you have any suggestions?


----------

